# Dual US-Greek citizen moving to Spain. Is this legal?



## lisanikolau (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm a U.S. citizen that just became a Greek citizen so that I can live in Spain for a year. Because I JUST became Greek, I don't have a passport or ID yet -- just an official document from the embassy that confirms my citizenship, and an official document that confirms I applied for my passport.

My actual passport arrives a week after I leave for Spain (March 13th). I can have it shipped to me.

Also, I'll be working remotely for a U.S.-based website while living in Madrid.... and I'm worried that what I'm doing is illegal. Should I enter Spain as a U.S. citizen traveling for a short time, and just say I haven't bought my return ticket yet? Then what? Will it be illegal if I live there?


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Certainly sounds dodgy. Are you on the run from the FBI ? :spy:


----------



## lisanikolau (Mar 4, 2017)

Nah, just tryna get my siesta on


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Delay your trip until the passport arrives, this will save on the tears.


----------



## lisanikolau (Mar 4, 2017)

bob_bob said:


> Delay your trip until the passport arrives, this will save on the tears.


That's probably what I SHOULD do... but what if I go as an American tourist, have my passport sent to me, leave for a weekend outside the Shengen area (like Ireland), and then return to Spain with my Greek passport? Would that work?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lisanikolau said:


> That's probably what I SHOULD do... but what if I go as an American tourist, have my passport sent to me, leave for a weekend outside the Shengen area (like Ireland), and then return to Spain with my Greek passport? Would that work?


Since I saw your first post I've been hoping that someone who actually _knows_ the answer would respond!

I have read that you have to enter & leave a country on the same passport, so what you have just suggested would work & I can't see that it would be illegal, either. Not that I'm a legal expert, but logically it would seem to be OK.

Once here with your Greek passport, since you intend to be here more than 3 months, remember that you are required to register as an EU citizen resident in Spain, & that you will have to prove that you can support yorself & that you have healthcare provision.


----------



## lisanikolau (Mar 4, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> Since I saw your first post I've been hoping that someone who actually _knows_ the answer would respond!
> 
> I have read that you have to enter & leave a country on the same passport, so what you have just suggested would work & I can't see that it would be illegal, either. Not that I'm a legal expert, but logically it would seem to be OK.
> 
> Once here with your Greek passport, since you intend to be here more than 3 months, remember that you are required to register as an EU citizen resident in Spain, & that you will have to prove that you can support yorself & that you have healthcare provision.


Thank you!! I think you're right. Also, I've been asking around about this registration process, and none of my EU friends have ever even heard of it... which is strange, seeing as SO many people cross borders to study/live/whatever within the EU. I think it's something of a formality that's not actually enforced? Either way, I'll do it, just to be sure...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

lisanikolau said:


> Thank you!! I think you're right. Also, I've been asking around about this registration process, and none of my EU friends have ever even heard of it... which is strange, seeing as SO many people cross borders to study/live/whatever within the EU. I think it's something of a formality that's not actually enforced? Either way, I'll do it, just to be sure...


I know of no EU persons, who have not had to do this!  apart from those living here illegally under the radar!


----------



## lisanikolau (Mar 4, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> I know of no EU persons, who have not had to do this!  apart from those living here illegally under the radar!


Really?! I'll make sure to do it then! I think the window is 90 days.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lisanikolau said:


> Really?! I'll make sure to do it then! I think the window is 90 days.


Yes that's correct


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Careful, you don't want to fall through the window. op2:


----------

